# Nutters ...



## Fiagai (7 May 2017)

My attention was recently drawn to a 'new' anti campaign.  Not wishing to provide click bait, the following text is copied from one of the promotional posts ...

_"There is a campaign underway to hijack the next national census in 2021 as a protest against hunting and get our number into the government's own statistics. Never mind about complying with the system - we will exploit the system to register a protest by stating our religion as "Sacred Fox". Even though the Census is still a few years away, we need to do this irrespectively of what happens in this forthcoming election. If the Tories win then the repeal of the ban is a foregone conclusion. Even if they lose they could be back in power in 2022, so we need to have the ace up our sleeve come what may. Who is with me? Please join this group to pledge your support."_

The jist of the idea is that the whole anti hunting thing is being paralleled as a religious belief.  Strangely or otherwise this 'religion' appears to be based only on the fox and excludes all the other farthing wood creatures for some bizarre reason!

My first reaction and only rational explanation is perhaps best explained in the infographic below which I found on the same site(!)

or maybe just maybe -  it's a very clever (sic) honeypot campaign to show just how idiotic the antis have become ...







Edited to add:
Not to miss a trick of such 'religions' scams - the 'campaign' provides a money making section through its 'buy a badge' for a £1 each ...


----------



## Fiagai (7 May 2017)

Just to add - does anyone know whether if knowingly providing false information on a census form is an offence?  I'm sure I came across something to that effect before but can't find it at the moment ...


----------



## Alec Swan (7 May 2017)

Fiagai said:



			Just to add - does anyone know whether if knowingly providing false information on a census form is an offence?  I'm sure I came across something to that effect before but can't find it at the moment ...
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that as a religion is a belief,  so they may just as well claim,  and quite possibly do,  that they believe the earth to be flat.  As a belief,  it probably wouldn't be considered as false information.

Mind you,  are those of unsound mind permitted to vote?  That would be a far more sensible approach,  I'd suggest.

Alec.


----------



## Fiagai (7 May 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			I suspect that as a religion is a belief,  so they may just as well claim,  and quite possibly do,  that they believe the earth to be flat.  As a belief,  it probably wouldn't be considered as false information.

Mind you,  are those of unsound mind permitted to vote?  That would be a far more sensible approach,  I'd suggest.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


Alec - You are most likely correct with regard to the stating of religous 'beliefs'. However I do wonder if publicly agreeing to take part in the campaign on social media may give rise to the potential for certain individuals to be identified for falsifying  prescribed census information.


----------



## irish_only (8 May 2017)

I have to confess to having put Hunting as my religion on previous census forms. I think I probably am of unsound mind.


----------



## Shay (8 May 2017)

Jedi was officially recognized as a religion in the 1990's following a campaign from Star Wars fans to put that as their religion on the census. I wonder if that is partly behind the thinking.  But even if the words "Sacred Fox" are recognized as a religion (perhaps less likely in these days of mass social media where government statisticians might be more likely to consign it to "other") it actually tells you nothing about the basis for the religion.  Indeed those who do hunt could as easily appropriate the same wording for their passion!

Sadly a profound belief in the evil of foxhunting was recognized by the employment tribunal as a religion or belief for which an employee was treated less favorably by their foxhunting employers.  Only once and only at a lower court - and actually fairly distinct on its facts - but the possibility is there.


----------



## Fiagai (8 May 2017)

Shay said:



			Jedi was officially recognized as a religion in the 1990's following a campaign from Star Wars fans to put that as their religion on the census. I wonder if that is partly behind the thinking.  But even if the words "Sacred Fox" are recognized as a religion (perhaps less likely in these days of mass social media where government statisticians might be more likely to consign it to "other") it actually tells you nothing about the basis for the religion.  Indeed those who do hunt could as easily appropriate the same wording for their passion!

...
		
Click to expand...

Interestingly the "sacred fox" site states the following: 

_"Our aim is to use the 2021 UK National Census as a massive petition against hunting by becoming listed as a religous denomination (just as Jedi was in 2001) through stating 'Sacred Fox' as another religion. While this may only gain the status of a 'popular answer' with sufficient support and recognition we might just have a louder voice with which to challenge for a complete ban of fox hunting in the UK in the coming decades"_.

It goes on to further state that: 

_"..it's simply to exploit a loophole in the system to our advantage. We hope no one is offended by what we are trying to achieve ... unless they are a fox hunter of course"_

What in effect the author of this website is advocating , is the submission of false information in an attempt to circumvent the rule of law and the normal processes of democracy.

On the matter of religion and belief discrimination, it is of note that:

Section 10 of the Equality Act 2010 defines Religion and Belief Discrimination to include:

 Any religion, or lack of religion

 Any belief, or lack of belief

However what this campaign is seeking to do is not to promote any new religous belief but to encourage others knowingly submit false information in the UK census 2021.

In 2011 those who refused to complete the census questionnaire or included false information could face a fine of up to £1,000.

What is also to point is that the rule of law in the UK promotes the mutual respect and tolerance of different faiths and beliefs. Something which is evidently absent in that website and generaly within the anti hunting lobby.

Interestingly the Deputy Assistant Commissioner Helen Ball, Senior National Coordinator for Counter Terrorism Policing, is on record as stating that:

_
"The internet and social media provide many opportunities for those with extreme views to target young or vulnerable people and their methods are constantly evolving, from using new phone apps to hijacking popular hashtags in order to reach wide audiences._

...

_"Police depend on information from the public in our efforts to help keep us all safe and we are asking anyone who has concerns about online content to report it by clicking the red STOP Terrorists' and Extremists' Online button."_

See:
http://news.met.police.uk/news/report-extremist-and-terrorist-material-online-160089

Now I know that the STOP initiative is primarily devoted to 
extremist or terrorist online content. However it would be most useful if a similar initiative could be employed to report other extremist and suspected illeal activities such as the above frankly dishonest and I believe illegal campaign


----------



## Fellewell (9 May 2017)

As a pre Vatican II R.C. I am indeed offended by this bizarre 'religion'. G_d gave man dominion over the earth (Genesis 1:26) and we are responsible for the management and care of all animals and their habitat. This includes, by necessity, the control of numbers to ensure health and wellbeing of all wildlife and not just foxes.

People who identify with Walt Disney and attribute unrealistic properties and characteristics to animals, almost always do so to the animals detriment in the long run.

Adam and Eve were vegans too and this clearly affected their judgment. These people should think on!


----------



## hackneylass2 (10 May 2017)

Its not a religion, but could  be part of a religious view.  Let's face it, this campaign is not going anywhere is it?  Nutty idea maybe, but lots of folk think other religions are just as nonsensical. I am not offended by any  religion, Jedi, Sacred Fox, Zoroastrianism, Catholic, Protestant...whatever.  Does not make me think that any make sense though.


----------



## Fiagai (11 May 2017)

hackneylass2 said:



			Its not a religion, but could  be part of a religious view.  Let's face it, this campaign is not going anywhere is it?  Nutty idea maybe, but lots of folk think other religions are just as nonsensical. I am not offended by any  religion, Jedi, Sacred Fox, Zoroastrianism, Catholic, Protestant...whatever.  Does not make me think that any make sense though.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree that this is not a religion in any shape or form. IMO to call it such is in effect an insult to true religous belief.

This question the campaign is targeting  in the census form states *"What is your religion"*

Even though current legislation would appear to hold 'religon' and 'belief' in the same category, the campaign can't claim either as the site quite cleary seeks to encourage others to break the law in providing false information.


----------

